# Thread size on Kaweco nib housings?



## Carl Fisher (Sep 15, 2014)

Does anyone know the thread size on the Kaweco nib units?  The price point is nice for a mid-priced kitless lineup.


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 15, 2014)

I can tell you they DON'T match any of the other nib units (bock, Jowo, Schmidt)

 I've got a few here at the house that I bought to try out.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 16, 2014)

I was afraid of that.  Wonder if it's a common thread or a one-off like the esterbrook.


----------



## BSea (Sep 16, 2014)

You might PM watch_art.  If anyone on here knows, it's probably him.


----------

